#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Happy Valentines Day to all the FaaDoOs

## Sakshi Dutta

Wishing you all a very Happy Valentines Day!  :): 





  Similar Threads: txs faadoos help faadoos. need books urgent Hello faadoos 21 romantic ideas for all FaaDoOs! What are you doing on this Valentines day??

----------


## MANISHJ092

same 2 u

----------


## Piyush

thank u n wish u the same .........

----------


## upendra

Thank u my dear friend.... happy belated valentine's day to u.....

----------


## jjkumar

same to all....

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

> same to all....


[MENTION=206]jjkumar[/MENTION]- such a late response!

----------


## jjkumar

it happens many time...........u wants but are unable to do things......

----------

